

Ask HN: Where do you host your personal projects? - smwhreyebelong

Hi fellow hackers,<p>I am looking to start work on a new personal project and was looking to use version control hosted online.<p>Any recommendations for svn / git hosting ? Good / Bad experiences ? Best bang for the buck ?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
brianto2010
My friend uses googlecode. Its free and uses svn.

<http://code.google.com>

<http://code.google.com/hosting>

------
smwhreyebelong
Thanks for the fast replies.

Google code / github definitely make sense for open source projects. But what
if the project I'm working on is not open-source ?

Any recommendations for personal hosting ?

~~~
brianto2010
Try this search:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=comparison+"project+hosting"+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=comparison+)

These look good:

<http://unfuddle.com>

<http://cvsdude.com>

<https://www.freepository.com>

------
zokiboy
Beanstalk -- <http://www.beanstalkapp.com/> SVN hosting. Good customer
support, solid service. For me beanstalk is github for svn :)

------
smwhreyebelong
Thanks for the input, everyone. I have decided to go with unfuddle for now
since they host both svn and git repositories and their free plan has more
than what I need for now.

------
kbrower
github

------
noodle
obligatory slicehost post.

------
JeremyChase
linode 360

------
gonick_daysbury
Google Code.

